# la fièvre crispe mon cerveau



## cyaxares_died

"La fièvre crispe mon cerveau". Comment vous trouvez cette image ?
J'essaie de m'exprimer de manière legèrement poètique mais comme je ne suis pas locutrice native c'est un peu risqué


----------



## wildeline

Difficile de juger  de la poésie. J'associerais plus facilement la brume à la fièvre: "la fièvre embrume mon cerveau" . 
Le verbe crisper évoque un coté tendu, spasmodique que je ne retrouve pas dans l'état fiévreux.
Mais tout ça est très subjectif bien entendu.


----------



## tilt

L'image n'est pas habituelle, mais pourquoi pas ?
Je pense qu'un francophone dira plutôt _La fièvre me crispe le cerveau_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Moi, juste pour rigoler, je dirais que la fièvre _grippe _mon cerveau... 
(et c'est vrai en plus ! )


----------



## Maître Capello

wildeline said:


> "la fièvre embrume mon cerveau" .


Je dirais pareil ou plutôt :

_La fièvre m'embrume le cerveau._

En tout cas, c'est ce qui m'est venu spontanément à l'esprit avant de lire les autres réponses proposées…


----------



## Corsicum

cyaxares_died said:


> comme je ne suis pas locutrice native c'est un peu risqué


_Aucun risque, foncez !_
_J’aime, le *cer*veau *cri*spé._
__ 
_Edit : je n'avais pas vu les autres réponses_


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais pareil ou plutôt :
> 
> _La fièvre m'embrume le cerveau._
> 
> En tout cas, c'est ce qui m'est venu spontanément à l'esprit avant de lire les autres réponses proposées…


C'est ce qu'on dit généralement, mais les deux états sont différents ; peut-être cyaxares_died a-t-elle le cerveau plus _crispé _qu'embrumé ? Le _grippé _de KaRiNe_Fr serait alors assez proche.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Je trouve ça joli !

Par contre, tilt a dû se tromper en tapant : c'est bien _la _fièvre, et non _le_ fièvre ;-)


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Je dirais que le mot "cerveau" est un peu trop anatomique pour être employé dans une phrase un peu poétique.
Quant au mot "cervelle", il est trop culinaire.
Je le remplacerais par "les idées" ou "le jugement".
Mais ça ne concerne que mon sentiment personnel.


----------



## tilt

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour.
> Je dirais que le mot "cerveau" est un peu trop anatomique pour être employé dans une phrase un peu poétique.
> Quant au mot "cervelle", il est trop culinaire.
> Je le remplacerais par "les idées" ou "le jugement".
> Mais ça ne concerne que mon sentiment personnel.


Ou tout simplement _l'esprit_.


----------



## itka

Oui, mais si on dit "_la fièvre me crispe l'esprit_" je trouve que ça fait redondant. 
On pourrait dire alors, tout simplement, "_la fièvre me crispe_"...et on comprend tout autre chose : la fièvre m'exaspère, me met en colère. Enfin, ce serait plutôt : avoir la fièvre me crispe.

"_La fièvre me crispe la tête_" ? C'est quand même bizarre ce verbe "crisper" avec "la fièvre"...


----------



## Montaigne

Le cerveau n'étant pas un muscle, la crispation en est physiologiquement exclue.
Par ailleurs, l'effet de la fièvre n'est pas la tension mais la langueur, l'amollissement.
Donc au delà de la licence, il faudrait admettre l'aporie poétique.


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Bien d'accord avec "tilt" : "la fièvre me crispe le cerveau" me semble original et amusant, donc poétique parce qu'original et amusant !
Et justement, Itka, c'est cette bizarrerie même qui rend l'expression intéressante... inhabituelle, mais intéressante.
Pas d'accord non plus avec "l'aporie poétique" de Montaigne" ; vous décortiquez l'expression comme pour une autopsie, jusqu'à lui enlever toute sa saveur. Par ailleurs, la fièvre peut très bien être la cause d'une tension et/ou d'un énervement intenses !


----------



## Montaigne

Grégoire,
D'accord avec toi pour la fièvre métaphorique qui est une agitation, mais là il s'agit de physiologie.
Quant l'autopsie, les conditions de température en sont très éloignées de celles de la fièvre!


----------



## tilt

Montaigne said:


> Grégoire,
> D'accord avec toi pour la fièvre métaphorique qui est une agitation, mais là il s'agit de physiologie.
> Quant l'autopsie, les conditions de température en sont très éloignées de celles de la fièvre!


Mais qui a dit que la fièvre n'était pas métaphorique ? 
Allez, accordez-nous la licence poétique et n'en parlons plus. Moi j'aime bien l'image.


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Mais qui a dit que la fièvre n'était pas métaphorique ?
> Allez, accordez-nous la licence poétique et n'en parlons plus. Moi j'aime bien l'image.


Bof… Moi, je rejoins Itka et Montaigne…

_Elle s'agrippe à moi, cette folie ardente,
Bouillonnement fiévreux qui me tourne les sens._


----------



## Xence

cyaxares_died said:


> mais comme je ne suis pas locutrice native c'est un peu risqué


Et c'est là tout le problème, à mon avis. L'image que tu cherches à véhiculer, probablement signifiante dans ta culture d'origine, peut ne rien évoquer ou, pire, être interprétée de travers chez le récepteur francophone.
Ce qui peut aussi avoir son charme, cela dit.




			
				Maître Capello said:
			
		

> _Elle s'agrippe à moi, cette folie ardente,_
> _Bouillonnement fiévreux qui me tourne les sens._


Très joli. C'est de toi, ça, MC?


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Très joli. C'est de toi, ça, MC?


Euh oui…


----------



## Gwynplaine

La fièvre crispe mon cerveau...

Pour moi, on garde dans le verbe _crisper_ l'idée de diminution des facultés, d'engourdissement. 

Si, comme on le dit souvent, la force d'une image est dans l'éloignement sémantique des différents motifs, alors l'association de l'abstrait et du concret est plutôt réussie.

Je ne vois pas bien ce qui vous chagrine là-dedans ! 

Et c'est joli, ce qu'écrit MC... mais il n'empêche que l'idée d'une fièvre crispant un cerveau n'a rien d'antipoétique. D'ailleurs, si j'osais...

_Elle s'agrippe à moi, cette folie ardente,_
_Bouillonnement fiévreux qui me tourne les sens
Et crispe mon cerveau par l'image obsédante
D'un souvenir trop cher à mes regards absents...

_(Evidemment, hors de tout contexte, on peut écrire ce qu'on veut...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Gwynplaine said:


> Je ne vois pas bien ce qui vous chagrine là-dedans !


_Quot homines tot sententiae_ (autant d'hommes, autant d'avis)
Certains semblent trouver le verbe _crisper_ adéquat et poétique, d'autres non…
Nous vous laissons y croire, mais laissez-nous y croire aussi ! 

Cyaxares, tu l'auras compris, les avis sont plus que partagés. Libre à toi d'utiliser ta phrase, mais sois consciente qu'elle paraîtra étrange dans un contexte dépourvu de toute poésie…


> D'ailleurs, si j'osais...


Et tu oses ! Tsss ! Tu me déçois : tu sembles ignorer les règles élémentaires de la bienséance !  Tu as juste dénaturé mes vers, mais bon… passons !



> (Evidemment, hors de tout contexte, on peut écrire ce qu'on veut...)


En tout cas, ça ne semble pas particulièrement te gêner toi-même…


----------



## Montaigne

ça devient crispant!


----------

